# Stocks around 1 cent



## krisbarry (9 February 2007)

Can someone list me some stocks that are around 1 cent.

Thanks in advance


----------



## bvbfan (9 February 2007)

Maybe search here.

Prices from end of Dec.


----------



## krisbarry (9 February 2007)

Thanks for that, pretty impressive database


----------



## Anthony Hosemans (9 February 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Thanks for that, pretty impressive database



I agree. Handy information, although perhaps not quite accurate. Look at MKY, MUT, and ORC. If their N.T.A.'s are correct, why trading so low.
Regards KOOKA


----------



## Knight Trader (9 February 2007)

Thats is very nice and handy. Thanks BVBfan.
How do you update that database?

K.T


----------



## Atomic5 (9 February 2007)

JVR Jervois Mining trading at around 1-3-1.5cents. WA Nickel, WA Uranium

Has around 1 billion shares.


----------



## j4mesa (9 February 2007)

Hi stop the clock.....

Just wondering why would you want to know the list of 1c share ????
is it because they have a huge movement for intraday and we can earn some from there ?


----------



## Teddy Bear (9 February 2007)

Thanks for that, I find something new and useful on this forum daily.  Tks for sharing guys.
TB


----------



## shinobi346 (2 April 2007)

Nice site. Pity it hasn't been updated in a while.


----------



## michael_selway (2 April 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:


> Can someone list me some stocks that are around 1 cent.
> 
> Thanks in advance




1c or $100 all the same thing dude!

you have to look at EPS and forward EPS as well!

thx

MS


----------



## mmmmining (2 April 2007)

michael_selway said:


> 1c or $100 all the same thing dude!
> 
> you have to look at EPS and forward EPS as well!
> 
> ...




Funny as it is, the chance of 1c shares become a 10 bagger or 1000 bagger is much higher than $100 stock. People buy 1c stock is not likely for investment, but for speculation.  If a stock rise from 1c to 10c, more people are willing to chase it than from $100 to $1000. This is why many companies enjoy doing stock split. 

I think if you have spare money, and can afford to risk all, it is a good strategy to put in a basket of 1c stocks. You never know which one will become PDN in 3-4 years.


----------



## nizar (2 April 2007)

mmmmining said:


> Funny as it is, the chance of 1c shares become a 10 bagger or 1000 bagger is much higher than $100 stock. People buy 1c stock is not likely for investment, but for speculation.  If a stock rise from 1c to 10c, more people are willing to chase it than from $100 to $1000. This is why many companies enjoy doing stock split.
> 
> I think if you have spare money, and can afford to risk all, it is a good strategy to put in a basket of 1c stocks. You never know which one will become PDN in 3-4 years.





So true.
Iv heard of a few that have done that.
Imagine some dude did that a few years ago and bought PDN, OXR, HDR and BMN   

By the way STC i think BRO fits your criteria (under 1c) its always on the biggest % movers up or down ( all it needs is 1-2 ticks!)


----------

